# Best BTB paddle kayak?



## jbs_bama

I'm sure this question has been asked a lot. I was wondering, what is the best BTB paddle kayak out there? I'm looking at this based on stability, speed, comfort, etc.


----------



## Magic Mike

Had to look it up... BTB = Beyond the Breakers

Going out on a limb but Hobie Pro Angler.


----------



## daniel9829

Malibu X-Factor. Designed in San Diego for offshore use. I have three and all are very stable and fairly fast under paddle. Hobies for Pedal kayaks


----------



## jbs_bama

Cool, I haven't seen much about the malibu. I had an OK Prowler Big Game, and it was nice and stable. Just not very fast when paddling. I have been looking at the OK Trident 15, Jackson Cuda, and OK Ultra 4.7.


----------



## aquatic argobull

I'm looking into a trident 13 for exactly that reason. Never been in one, so I can give any info


----------



## keperry1182

If you want speed under paddle, you wont beat a tarpon 160. You will sacrifice a bit of stability but daaamn she's fast. I had a trident 13 and was very impressed with all around performance. Malibu is a no nonsense fishing machine but it seems slow. Ive never paddled one though so I might be wrong, but my buddy had a lot of trouble keeping up with us. That tarpon 160 kept up with my pro angler all day.


----------



## jbs_bama

I'll have to try one out sometime. I want something fast and stable for offshore.


----------



## HOKIES2012

Used to take my OK Scrambler acouple miles out in the Gulf. No issues at all. It is fast and tracks very well.


----------



## vickroid

The Tarpon 16 is definitely a fast boat and will cut through chop well. It does lack stability a little bit but I will not part with mine because I really like it. I did start with a Trident 13, and it really was a good all around boat. I sold it only because I didn't have storage for three yaks, but now I have 4.


----------



## jbs_bama

I've heard that the Tarpon 16 is pretty fast. Also, being a bigger guy (230 lb), I would want something where I'm not sitting in water through the scuppers. I tried a Pescador 12 once and it was fast, but wet. I'll have to go try a few sometime.


----------



## Huff

I have a little Older Tarpon 16. like the boat does well and I stay pretty dry at (245 lbs) I have also had the Malibu stealth 14 and like it as well, more stable than the tarpon just not as fast


----------



## Bo Keifus

My first BTB kayak was an Ocean Kayak prowler Trident 13. It's definitely one of the best boats I've ever paddled. I never once felt unsafe in it, plenty stable and very fast. Not to mention that it's much lighter than other comparable kayaks. The Other I would suggest is the jackson Cuda


----------



## knot @ Work

I have the Ocean Kayak Trident 13 and love it. All around great Kayak. 
For the money would not trade it.

Good Luck.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Just bought my Ocean Kayak Trident 13. Will give a full report when I paddle it. It came with a surf to summit high back seat and a carbon fiber paddle


----------



## GAjohn

My first boat was a Tarpon 160. Absolutely loved it and it was a speed demon. I would have to paddle slower just so my friends could keep up with me in their yaks. It does ride low to the water so you'll get pretty wet launching in choppy surf but it's not too bad once you're out there. The downside is that it's a beast to haul around and I'd always have to have someone help me get it off the top of my truck. I've got a hobie outback now and though it's not a paddle yak I love it.


----------

